# Sigmoidoscopy



## 18627 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi allI am scheduled for this procedure March 27. I'm the type who gets nervous about all medical procedures, and I'm making myself more nervous about this one by thinking about it too much.When I told the doctor about it he said he would sedate me. Hopefully this will help.Anyway I just wanted to post in the hope that someone out there will tell me it's not a big deal!


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi







I had a flexible sigmoidoscopy (as they call it here), and it really wasn't that bad. I found the preperation (ie laxative powder the night before and something on the day) the most unpleasant part as it left me very tired and sore. I was awake during the test and honestly it wasn't too bad, more uncomfortable than anything else! It certainly wasn't anywhere near as bad as I was thinking it would be.


----------



## 17391 (Mar 4, 2007)

hey you nervous canadian!every BODY is different... for me, it was a horrible experience and the test couldn't be completed; i had NO sedation... that is the Key... that's great your doc offered it... after i couldn't handle it b/c of the intense pain, that gi doc told me that after this and all the other tests, that i had ibs... all those tests are just to rule out any other intestinal issues as there no test for ibs, except cancelling out everything out.listen from experience (i'm going on 7 years now): whether you worry or not, it's going to happen either way; thinking, stressing about it only makes it worse... let it go, literally. don't give the pain any power anymore; keep your mind on other things... seriously, dwelling on it only makes it worse.take care of YOURSELF as only you can and relax... best of luck to you!


----------

